# Subwoofer Casero



## eze4ever87 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hola a todos en el foro!!
mi pregunta es la siguiente...bah, quiero una opinion de los que saben jeje
El otro dia en casa de un amigo que tiene un home sony muteki se me dio por tomarle las medidas a uno de los subwoofer y tienen 33cm de ancho, 41cm de alto y 29cm de profundidad. El tubo de sintonia era de 9 cm de diametro y 19 de profundidad...si armara una caja con esas medidas y le agregara un parlante mas o menos decente (10 pulgadas era si no me equivoco) sonara mas o menos bien??
si ya se que me van a decir que lo mejor seria hacer calculos y todo eso pero es una curiosidad que tengo je...
Aclaro que el woofer iria con su correspondiente pasa bajo y amplificador aparte.
Saludos y gracias a todos!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 23, 2009)

eze4ever87 dijo:


> El tubo de sintonia era de 9 cm de diametro y 19 de profundidad...si armara una caja con esas medidas y le agregara un parlante mas o menos decente (10 pulgadas era si no me equivoco) *sonara mas o menos bien??*
> *si ya se que me van a decir que lo mejor seria hacer calculos* y todo eso pero es una curiosidad que tengo je...



La única forma de saber si funciona bien o nó es encontrar los parámetros T/S del parlante que vas a usar y simular la caja+parlante en el WinISD o algun otro soft.

Vos tendrás curiosidad, pero por acá, la bola de cristal no funciona...


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 23, 2009)

Necesitas mas que nada un subwoofer que un "parlante de 10" decente".
Si puedes, trata de investigar el sub LAB12 de Eminence, es un muy buen sub de 6 Ohm 400W rms.
Perfecto para el uso casero. Tambien te puede valer un sub de audiocar.
Ya con los datos de tu sub, como menciona Ezavalla, te armas la caja con el WinISD.

Saludos!!!


----------

